# Mopani Wood keeps floating



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Bought a large piece of Bogwood for my tank last week. We have soaked it in boiling water, been soaking for a week and yet the darn thing still floats. 

We have weighed it down with 3 pieces of slate and damn thing still floats.

I really want my bath back as thats where it is situated right now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

